# Wireless issue - PLEASE READ!



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Heyah,

I installed a RTL8185 chipset wireless PCI card into my Power Mac G4 and used the realtek drivers. The internet works on it and it connects perfectly. Sometimes however, it randomly stops letting me use the internet but stays connected on the network. I really would like to fix this as it is really aggrovating. The problem is sorted on a restart but I don't want to have to restart everytime.

From,

Jeremy Reid


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

I get that problem sometimes. Although I have Virgin Media and apparently their upgrading all the underground wires. Also if the computer randomly connects to my neighbours Wi-Fi it just goes to "Local Access Only".


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

I am on virgin media aswell. My computer does not randomly connect to an other network, it just stays on this one. But every now and again, randomly, it will stop internet access and it will be local access only. However, in the network options it still displays Green for the PCI card. I doubt this issue is causued by them upgrading their bandwidth. Whilst this happens on my mac I am still able to access the internet on this pc. This is really annoying!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you first start having the problem, can you use /Applications/Console and look at the logs for any network related messages.

I have seen this before and it's been a problem with the ISP's DNS servers. 
Can you try manually entering your DNS servers in the network settings, and instead of using the ones given to you by your ISP through DHCP, try ones such as from www.opendns.org (208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220)


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

I have used opendns on my mac and I will report back if there are any issues, thank you.


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok your idea made it work for longer but I still ended up with it buggered up.

```
Mac OS X Version 10.4.11 (Build 8S165)
2009-09-06 16:51:36 +0100
2009-09-06 16:51:37.560 LMILaunchAgentFixer[101] Started from login window!
com.logmein.LMILaunchAgentFixer: Already loaded
2009-09-06 16:51:37.712 LMILaunchAgentFixer[101] RegisterToLoginHook!
2009-09-06 16:51:39.213 LMIGUIAgent[93] SessionAgentStarted
WINLOG - 7 SessionManager SessionAgentStarted
2009-09-06 16:51:40.280 LMILaunchAgentFixer[101] Started LMILaunchAgentFixer!
<CFDictionary 0x3131a0 [0xa07bb154]>{type = immutable, count = 9, capacity = 9, pairs = (
    1 : <CFString 0x312940 [0xa07bb154]>{contents = "kCGSSessionGroupIDKey"} = <CFNumber 0x310b80 [0xa07bb154]>{value = +501, type = kCFNumberSInt64Type}
    2 : <CFString 0x312b30 [0xa07bb154]>{contents = "kCGSSessionOnConsoleKey"} = <CFBoolean 0xa07bb960 [0xa07bb154]>{value = true}
    5 : <CFString 0x312cc0 [0xa07bb154]>{contents = "kCGSessionLoginDoneKey"} = <CFBoolean 0xa07bb960 [0xa07bb154]>{value = true}
    6 : <CFString 0x312c30 [0xa07bb154]>{contents = "kCGSSessionUserNameKey"} = <CFString 0x312c80 [0xa07bb154]>{contents = "jeremyreid"}
    7 : <CFString 0x312d10 [0xa07bb154]>{contents = "kCGSessionLongUserNameKey"} = <CFString 0x3130a0 [0xa07bb154]>{contents = "Jeremy Reid"}
    9 : <CFString 0x312b80 [0xa07bb154]>{contents = "kCGSSessionSystemSafeBoot"} = <CFBoolean 0xa07bb968 [0xa07bb154]>{value = false}
    11 : <CFString 0x312ad0 [0xa07bb154]>{contents = "kCGSSessionLoginwindowSafeLogin"} = <CFBoolean 0xa07bb968 [0xa07bb154]>{value = false}
    12 : <CFString 0x3128c0 [0xa07bb154]>{contents = "kCGSSessionConsoleSetKey"} = <CFNumber 0x30b190 [0xa07bb154]>{value = +0, type = kCFNumberSInt32Type}
    13 : <CFString 0x312bd0 [0xa07bb154]>{contents = "kCGSSessionUserIDKey"} = <CFNumber 0x312c20 [0xa07bb154]>{value = +501, type = kCFNumberSInt64Type}
)}
2009-09-06 16:51:40.328 LMILaunchAgentFixer[101] Window server connection!
2009-09-06 16:51:40.329 LMILaunchAgentFixer[101] Already running!
2009-09-06 16:51:43.664 SystemUIServer[88] 
    MenuCracker
    see http://sourceforge.net/projects/menucracker
    MenuCracker is now loaded. Ready to accept new menus. Ignore the failure message that follow.
2009-09-06 16:51:43.718 SystemUIServer[88] failed to load Menu Extra: NSBundle </Library/PreferencePanes/SynergyKM.prefPane/Contents/Resources/MenuCracker.menu> (loaded)
2009-09-06 16:51:43.848 SystemUIServer[88] lang is:en
2009-09-06 16:51:44.479 SystemUIServer[88] MenuCracker: Loading 'SMStatusMenuExtra'.
2009-09-06 16:51:45.813 LogMeInGUI[92] Config watcher thread started
2009-09-06 16:51:45.814 LogMeInGUI[92] applicationDidFinishLaunching
2009-09-06 16:51:45.916 LogMeInGUI[92] remoteControl:INACTIVE
2009-09-06 16:52:03.259 LogMeInGUI[92] Dir changed
Workaround Bonjour: Unknown error: 0
Workaround Bonjour: Unknown error: 0
Unsafe JavaScript attempt to access frame with URL http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/12/33630996-virgin-media-dns-servers.html from frame with URL http://ad.doubleclick.net/adi/N1707.Google/B3730181.199;sz=728x90;click=http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/aclk?sa=l&ai=BiPOg2tujSq3FHtHc-Abk892SDfzivZAB0IqDqg7AjbcBkOZ1EAEYAiDaopsDOABQ9O3j0v7_____AWC7tpeD0AqgAcKSh_UDsgEUd3d3LmNhYmxlZm9ydW0uY28udWu6AQk3Mjh4OTBfYXPIAQnaAUtodHRwOi8vd3d3LmNhYmxlZm9ydW0uY28udWsvYm9hcmQvMTIvMzM2MzA5OTYtdmlyZ2luLW1lZGlhLWRucy1zZXJ2ZXJzLmh0bWzgAQKpAuSW782xa7s-uAIYyAL6p6wKqAMB6AM16AMk6AMF6ANo9QMAAQAE&num=2&sig=AGiWqtzE9CzXgNHYBkh5VccU__eLa5xtUw&client=ca-pub-7579060062322639&adurl=;ord=1528643067?. Domains, protocols and ports must match.
Sep  6 17:33:21 jeremy-reids-power-mac-g4 mDNSResponder: Repeated transitions for interface en1 (FE80:0000:0000:0000:0208:54FF:FE93:9983); delaying packets by 5 seconds
Sep  6 17:33:24 jeremy-reids-power-mac-g4 mDNSResponder: Repeated transitions for interface en1 (192.168.0.197); delaying packets by 5 seconds
SocketRead: read(5) error 0
SocketRead err = -9802
Sep  6 17:35:33 jeremy-reids-power-mac-g4 /Applications/Adium.app/Contents/MacOS/Adium: CMSCreateDataProviderOrGetInfo : Invalid colorspace type

** (process:249): CRITICAL **: msn_slp_sip_recv: assertion `slpcall != NULL' failed

** (process:249): CRITICAL **: msn_slp_sip_recv: assertion `slpcall != NULL' failed

** (process:249): CRITICAL **: msn_slp_sip_recv: assertion `slpcall != NULL' failed

** (process:249): CRITICAL **: msn_slp_sip_recv: assertion `slpcall != NULL' failed
```
I immediately copied the stuff the console said when it happened.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it a unreliable connection across the WIFI or the actual internet service failing?

When it fails can you still do local network stuff? 
(see bonjour services, local computer in finder, music sharing in itunes, etc)


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, when it fails I can still do loval stuff. I have a Synergy server going which lets me use 1 keyboard and mouse between this pc and my mac.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

So the internet fails if you were using the ethernet port directly?
If so the Realtek really isn't part of the problem and we can eliminate it from the equation.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Maybe check the output of *netstat -r* both before and after it fails in *Terminal*.

Also try *traceroute www.yahoo.com* before and after it fails.

You are using a server as a gateway into your LAN?
If so, these commands would need to be run from it.


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Headrush said:


> So the internet fails if you were using the ethernet port directly?
> If so the Realtek really isn't part of the problem and we can eliminate it from the equation.


No, I never said that. I have to use the wireless adapter I purchased because I am upstairs.


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Headrush said:


> Maybe check the output of *netstat -r* both before and after it fails in *Terminal*.
> 
> Also try *traceroute www.yahoo.com* before and after it fails.
> 
> ...


No I am not really using a server as such. My windows machine is connected to my power mac via my wireless router to share my keyboard/mouse between both of them. I will show you the outputs of those commands in a post soon.


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Netstat -r before:

```
jeremy-reids-power-mac-g4:~ jeremyreid$ netstat -r
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.0.1        UGSc       66        2    en1
127                localhost          UCS         0        0    lo0
localhost          localhost          UH         14     6013    lo0
169.254            link#5             UCS         0        0    en1
192.168.0          link#5             UCS         2        0    en1
192.168.0.1        0:1c:f0:f3:7f:a6   UHLW       66        7    en1   1184
192.168.0.197      localhost          UHS         0        1    lo0
192.168.0.199      0:24:1:60:3a:6f    UHLW        1    14668    en1   1176

Internet6:
Destination        Gateway            Flags      Netif Expire
localhost          link#1             UHL         lo0
                   localhost          Uc          lo0
localhost          link#1             UHL         lo0
                   link#5             UC          en1
jeremy-reids-power 0:8:54:93:99:83    UHL         lo0
ff01::             localhost          U           lo0
ff02::%lo0         localhost          UC          lo0
ff02::%en1         link#5             UC          en1
```
traceroute before:

```
jeremy-reids-power-mac-g4:~ jeremyreid$ traceroute www.yahoo.com
traceroute to www.wa1.b.yahoo.com (87.248.113.14), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  10.136.24.1 (10.136.24.1)  9.153 ms  5.757 ms  7.454 ms
 2  lutn-cam-1b-v112.network.virginmedia.net (80.4.118.133)  36.900 ms  8.442 ms  10.531 ms
 3  lutn-t3core-1b-ae1-0.network.virginmedia.net (195.182.174.189)  7.230 ms  17.851 ms  6.416 ms
 4  lutn-t3core-1a-ge-100-0.network.virginmedia.net (213.107.47.101)  6.553 ms  16.179 ms  35.658 ms
 5  pop-bb-a-as5-0.network.virginmedia.net (213.105.175.149)  10.512 ms  8.026 ms  10.378 ms
 6  bre-bb-b-as4-0.network.virginmedia.net (62.255.81.238)  10.006 ms  20.677 ms  36.850 ms
 7  telc-ic-1-as0-0.network.virginmedia.net (62.253.185.74)  10.643 ms  33.863 ms  10.917 ms
 8  ge-3-3-0.pat1.tc2.yahoo.com (195.66.226.129)  10.385 ms  11.678 ms  12.134 ms
 9  so-0-1-0.msr2.ird.yahoo.com (66.196.65.43)  21.882 ms  24.931 ms  28.357 ms
10  gi-1-2.bas-b2.ird.yahoo.com (87.248.101.11)  30.154 ms  32.888 ms gi-1-8.bas-b2.ird.yahoo.com (87.248.101.251)  59.812 ms
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * * *
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * *
(Continues with the numbers and *'s)
```


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Netstat -r after:

```
jeremy-reids-power-mac-g4:~ jeremyreid$ netstat -r
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.0.1        UGSc      132       97    en1
127                localhost          UCS         0        0    lo0
localhost          localhost          UH         14     7967    lo0
169.254            link#5             UCS         0        0    en1
192.168.0          link#5             UCS         2        0    en1
192.168.0.1        0:1c:f0:f3:7f:a6   UHLW      134       49    en1    791
192.168.0.197      localhost          UHS         0        3    lo0
192.168.0.199      0:24:1:60:3a:6f    UHLW        1    46400    en1    971

Internet6:
Destination        Gateway            Flags      Netif Expire
localhost          link#1             UHL         lo0
                   localhost          Uc          lo0
localhost          link#1             UHL         lo0
                   link#5             UC          en1
jeremy-reids-power 0:8:54:93:99:83    UHL         lo0
ff01::             localhost          U           lo0
ff02::%lo0         localhost          UC          lo0
ff02::%en1         link#5             UC          en1
```
Traceroute after:

```
jeremy-reids-power-mac-g4:~ jeremyreid$ traceroute www.yahoo.com
traceroute: unknown host www.yahoo.com
```


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Just bumping this tee-hee


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Just for your information...I have turnt off my routers wireless password and set it to G only (It is a b/g/n router) and will see how it goes. However, I will need a password...this is just for testing.


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

It seemed to run fine for a bit and I decided, as not having a password is insecure, I will try normal WPA and see if that lasted. Before I was using WPA2.


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm back home testing the new settings....


----------

